# cool discus pictures



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I came across this discus website from a breeder in Singapore .Wow amazing looking discus he has. I thought i would share it with you. I wish their discus were for sale here in BC.

~Welcome to Chai Discus Farm~


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

They are very pretty. I like the ones with the patterns too and the deep red colour


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Just sharing

He(Chai Koon Seng) is well known in Asia being the winner Grand Champion Web Leopard Discus Duisberg in 2002.

here's a link......shop pictures & fish

Walter's Discus Aquarium - Chai Koon Seng - Chai Discus


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. Easy to see why I have become addicted to discus


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Darn nab it! Why wasn't I into discus back when I had the chance to get all these gorgeous fish!?

Thank you for sharing


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

athena said:


> Darn nab it! Why wasn't I into discus back when I had the chance to get all these gorgeous fish!?
> 
> Thank you for sharing


I know how you feel. I have family that live only a few blocks from this farm. I should see if they can hook me up with some of his discus...


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> I know how you feel. I have family that live only a few blocks from this farm. I should see if they can hook me up with some of his discus...


Hopefully you can get it to work 

side note: I miss Singapore


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Chai Koon Seng - Chai Discus

i have 2 like this.. what kind are these ones


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

TCR said:


> Chai Koon Seng - Chai Discus
> 
> i have 2 like this.. what kind are these ones


That is a pigeon blood I think.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

athena said:


> Hopefully you can get it to work
> 
> side note: I miss Singapore


I miss Singapore too. My family left in 1988. When did you leave?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I want a this pair of these guys..

http://www.chaidiscus.com.sg/images/ALBINO RED MAP.JPG


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

I left in 2001 I think. I only lived there for 4.5 years but absolutely love it there

I wouldn't mind having a pair of those guys either  They are stunning!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Those were some great pictures , thanks for sharing.I liked the shop photos personally, talk about lots of offspring in the tanks these discus must be getting busy all the time !


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I miss Singapore as well. Lived there from 1976 to 1979.

Chai's spotted discus (see gallery) with the deep red color (something like hot pink) are Scarlet Spotted Discus, or Crimsom Spotted Discus, I believe. (Same strain - different names). I read that he first bred them in 2004, and David Lim of Fishiotribe (also Singapore) bred them as well around the same time. I believe I have the facts straight. They are gorgeous, and sure wish someone would import them here to Canada.


----------

